# flowerhorn 1.5" to 3"



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

#1









#2









#3
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v152/dra...12/DSC04432.jpg

#4









#5 this guy is only about 1.5" and already looking nice









#6


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great color on him
what are u feeding him?


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

all the baby flowerhorns are being fed Alife pellets, bloodworms(frozen), and beefheart (forzen)....i"ll try to get pictures of the smaller fries that i have...they are coloring up nicely too..


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Crazy hybrid fish...those flowerhorns are


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

looking nice


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

WOW NOW THOSE ARE PEARLY.....you have gotta post some pics of the parents of those beauties


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is a gorgeous fh.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

NICE PICKUPS!

They look like they'll be amazing(they already are, but moreso).


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> NICE PICKUPS!
> 
> They look like they'll be amazing(they already are, but moreso).
> [snapback]848603[/snapback]​


i didn't pick them up...here's the pair..
father









mother









pair


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow those are gorgeous fhs!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

wow, nice pearls on the male....as for the female just wow...shes got perfect flowerline that happens yo be double rowed, lots of pearls, strong red color, and to top it off a kok.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice pair man.. and nice fry's


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

any going up for sale.


----------

